# Deathmetal/hardcore live rig



## Stevenbts (Aug 16, 2011)

Hey guys the head im running is a 5150, and i am looking for opinions on a good sound. ive heard mesa and vader cabs do just fine. my main concern though would have to be a rack rig. the sound im going for is the somewhat same of whitechapel but not exactly the same just looking for really powerful and bright tri-tones, while on the other hand still having a bit of good shred sound. please leave your suggestions!


----------



## RGnez_owns (Aug 16, 2011)

I'd say a Mesa/Orange cab with V30's, and get a boost for your 5150


----------



## Leuchty (Aug 16, 2011)

Active PUPS
Tubescreamer
Noise Gate
5150/6505
MESA 412


----------



## Stevenbts (Aug 17, 2011)

what about eqs? sonic maximizers?


----------



## theo (Aug 17, 2011)

Big no to the sonic maximizer, just a fancy mid scoop.


----------



## Nesty (Aug 21, 2011)

CYBERSYN said:


> Active PUPS
> Tubescreamer
> Noise Gate
> 5150/6505
> MESA 412




Yup. I used to love having this sound but now when I think about it, why would you want to sound like every other metalcore/deathcore band out there.

I vote for finding your own tone!


----------



## theo (Aug 21, 2011)

grab yourself an MXR 10 band eq (or something similar)
Endless possibilities!


----------



## Dores (Aug 21, 2011)

Whatever you do, just remember that if your cab gets miced, all your work into getting the perfect guitar tone is wasted.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Aug 22, 2011)

CYBERSYN said:


> Active PUPS
> Tubescreamer
> Noise Gate
> 5150/6505
> MESA 412



Plus

BOSS TU-3 pedal tuner
Echo/delay pedal for solos 

I would go with passive pickups, but that's just me,


----------



## Oxidation_Shed (Sep 2, 2011)

What guitar/tuning/strings are you using? That can make a big difference


----------

